# Gun Show at Vance's



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Vances in Hebron today to take a fishing rod in for repair. Figured while I was there I'd cruise the gun case. This older gent in a army cap took a liking to me or something, I dont know. He was behind the counter I should add. We started talking guns, he started getting excited and showing me the differences between the series 70 and series 80 1911's. (he prefers the 70's) I was like, "Dude, put'em away I aint buying today... to many bills.." He's saying "dont worry it be good, let me show you some more neat firearms." So he starts pulling M1's off the shelf, and laughs and shows me this Rossi that my forearm is longer then.. Going on about how fun it would to own and shoot for fun. Said it was pretty useless but look fun. Got a talk on how Sigs are nicer feel then Kimber's and how Coonan been making 1911 in 357 for years...(man that is a monster gun) Then I was like well, I kind of interested in M&P performance 9mm. Hes like "Lets go down there" pulls them out, and Im like, "dude, compared to those 1911 style guns you showed me earlier, these are for kids." Then he makes a statement that brings Saugeye Tom right to the forefront...He says "Them GD plastic guns aint worth crap." Just started laughing my A** off. Enjoyable Afternoon... Tks. to whom ever you were.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went to LGS yesterday to pick up a S&W that I had shipped in for transfer. I went through same
as you but in reverse. The young guys were trying to show me the error of my ways fooling with
old cowboy six shooters when I could have a 17shot Fisher Price Tatical World Class plastic pistol
for the same money or less. And get it in my favorite color or camouflage to boot. When I get to
that point I will sell out and start collecting man hole covers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Went to Vances in Hebron today to take a fishing rod in for repair. Figured while I was there I'd cruise the gun case. This older gent in a army cap took a liking to me or something, I dont know. He was behind the counter I should add. We started talking guns, he started getting excited and showing me the differences between the series 70 and series 80 1911's. (he prefers the 70's) I was like, "Dude, put'em away I aint buying today... to many bills.." He's saying "dont worry it be good, let me show you some more neat firearms." So he starts pulling M1's off the shelf, and laughs and shows me this Rossi that my forearm is longer then.. Going on about how fun it would to own and shoot for fun. Said it was pretty useless but look fun. Got a talk on how Sigs are nicer feel then Kimber's and how Coonan been making 1911 in 357 for years...(man that is a monster gun) Then I was like well, I kind of interested in M&P performance 9mm. Hes like "Lets go down there" pulls them out, and Im like, "dude, compared to those 1911 style guns you showed me earlier, these are for kids." Then he makes a statement that brings Saugeye Tom right to the forefront...He says "Them GD plastic guns aint worth crap." Just started laughing my A** off. Enjoyable Afternoon... Tks. to whom ever you were.


That guy don't know nuthin


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's a picture of my great grandpa before he was shipped over seas from his WW1 scrapbook. Notice the mag pouch on his belt where he carried spares for the glock on his hip.......................


----------

